# Progress Reports?



## Jill (Apr 13, 2014)

How's everyone doing with their goals?

For the first time in years and years, I can wear a size 10 jean, and maybe an 8, but there aren't any of those in my house! I've been riding my recumbent bike, drinking lots of water, watching carbs , and eating a lot of veggies. I've not really felt hungry, but always planning what to eat next (food addict for sure). Also been doing more with the hoofed wonders.

I'm diabetic, so it's important to not be too overweight. I'm taking less than half the insulin I used to need, and feel good about that milestone.


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2014)

Bump?


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow Jill!! a BIG congratulations to you! that is really wonderful to hear. I'm still just like I was and not really exercising but I did stick with my no more butter resolution. It's now not the usual for us to have everything fried so that is good. I've not lost any more weight but not gained either.


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks,Debby!

For once on my life, it's been easy to lose weight. It's also one of the few times I've not counted calories. The only thing I've tried to balance is carbs. Just trying to pair low carb sides with meals that are higher in carbs, and drinking a glass of water 30 or so minutes before I eat.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 5, 2014)

On my birthday in 2013, I decided to change my life. It's taken me a whole year, but I've lost 24 pounds (as of this morning) and gained a lot more muscle. I still have a very long way to go but I feel much more motivated now than I ever have in my life. My clothes are fitting better, I'm sleeping better, and I don't get winded as easily anymore.


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2014)

WTG, Sara!!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 5, 2014)

Twenty pounds doesn't seem like a lot, but it really is. And slow progress is still good progress.


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2014)

Slow and steady also usually lasts long term! You're on the right track I think!


----------

